# The North American Swamp Dog



## eeloheel (Dec 28, 2010)

... New breed. There is only one and I own him. A noble breed with a predisposed tendency towards sillyness, they are most at home in the Great Black Swamp, where they hunt for bugs and sticks in the bogs and marshes. A dependable and loyal breed with no consideration for personal space, especially when covered in a thick layer of sludge.


----------



## Zoey's Mommy (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh man! Looks like he had a ball!


----------



## eeloheel (Dec 28, 2010)

Goofball gets to do this every week that the weather is nice enough. My poor car smells terrible, but by golly am I good at bathing dogs by now!


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Now thats a real dog!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

That most certainly does look like fun. Barsky is a very loved dog ... it shows.


----------



## Zoey's Mommy (Mar 3, 2012)

eeloheel said:


> Goofball gets to do this every week that the weather is nice enough. My poor car smells terrible, but by golly am I good at bathing dogs by now!


Hey... I just noticed your swamp isn't too far from my swamp... we like to go down to Wayne Nat'l Forest, by way of Somerset, OH. LOTS of good swampin' in there!


----------



## eeloheel (Dec 28, 2010)

Zoey, that's where I went camping last year, definitely plenty of mud to be had  I am lucky, I live in a swamp so it works out. I only have to drive 20 minutes to hang in some desolate swampy wasteland.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

In the summer around here, the Lakes go down and are surrounded by the blackest, smelliest mud. Susie likes nothing better than plowing through it to go swimming in the Lake. If I am going walking around these Lakes, I make sure I take my truck so she can get in the back unless it is somewhere I can hose her off first. She looks even worse than your dog as she has more hair for it to stick to but they sure love to do it.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Great photo's, your dog is beautiful, Holly would love it there.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Lol, I like how he's sticking his tongue out at you. A beautiful swamp dog indeed!


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

omg he is so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he look like he had a lot of fun!


----------

